# Replacing a Pipe Jack Video



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

nEighter said:


> you guys think videos like this and HGTV hurt our industry?


I like to watch "Flip that house" a lot, I buy houses to fix up and sell but it's NEVER on a time restraint like they have there.

I do most of the labor, so my only carrying cost is:

Mortgage
Insurance
Property Tax

I buy cheap, beat up homes and for winter work.

I find it amazing the things they show ON TV. 

Just today, wires right through the drywall ceiling, no boxes. Screws into rafters to hold the fan in place.

wtf is the inspector on this? 

These houses probably fall apart the week after the open house. the numbers are WAY unrealistic, they should be building spec/modular homes not remodeling anything. 

And I agree with Ed, great that a guy is educating consumers on the process.....but!!!

He should educate them on material! If I was going to post a video and promote my company for the whole world to see, I would not be using a tin foil boot and the cheapest 3-tab shingle in the world.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

J-Peffer said:


> He should educate them on material! If I was going to post a video and promote my company for the whole world to see, I would not be using a tin foil boot and the cheapest 3-tab shingle in the world.


agreed


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you paint your repair work?
It seems like that would make it worse if only the work you did was painted.
If you meant when you do a complete roof, you paint to match, I totally agree.
A.W. good explanation.


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

Handymanservice said:


> Do you paint your repair work?
> It seems like that would make it worse if only the work you did was painted.
> If you meant when you do a complete roof, you paint to match, I totally agree.
> A.W. good explanation.


I've only actually had to install 2 of those on roofs that I was not doing a complete re-roof on.

Both of them, the installed did not even use one. Just old roof overs, and lots of tar around them.

And you bet I cleaned up the pipe, painted and flashed.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Ed

I can't believe you called dude out for the upside down boot. 

Then you semi apologize with, I have never installed a cheap ass boot like the one you installed so it might be on there right after all:laughing:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

All them Oatey no caulks are the same. It looks flimsy but the aluminum is actually thicker than coil stock. It is a SOFT aluminum so they can form that bulge easily during manufacture without splitting it. That's why the edges look wavy. So there's nothing wrong with the aluminum. I have never ever ever ever (30 years) seen the aluminum flange on a boot fail. It is Always uv degradation of the rubber and then a tear. And it happens a lot. I have changed a lot of them. They really should coat them at the factory with a UV protective coating. A pet peeve of mine is a re-roof without boot replacement. In fact Ive seen re-roofs cut around the pipe with no effort to even lift the lower flange of the boot to slide your shingle under it. As far as painting. Ive seen a roofer bottle bomb the stacks and boots with gold paint (to simulate copper im thinking) and it looks like hell. So no. Im not going to be color matching and painting roof jacks.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I paint to match, thats the first thing a HO says, wow you painted those to match, you must really care.

I am serious, since I first started painting to match, everyone has said how nice it looks.

I save pink for the customers that are a PITA.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Ed
> 
> I can't believe you called dude out for the upside down boot.
> 
> Then you semi apologize with, I have never installed a cheap ass boot like the one you installed so it might be on there right after all:laughing:


I admire what he is trying to do and I have seen about a dozen other ones of his in the past, but he should have used a better product for the video viewing public.

I do like that the whole thing is shot in real time length though.

You liked that semi-apology though??? :whistling

Ed


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

I thought for sure that thing was upside down as well.I'll stick to leads,thanks


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Leads look like crap. :cheesygri

Those Oatey type covers can fail in as little as 6 months. Had to replace one on a new house within 6 months. The rubber stretched out so much that water went straight down the pipe and in.

The ones we use are similar, but higher quality, and pre painted. I agree with painting the pipes themselves if they are very noticeable. The lead covers were made for the old cast pipes, bot for PVC.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Leads look fine IMO.Who says they are not for pvc?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The length of the slope line to the level line on the down side of the flange is longer than the line on the up side and therefore the flange is designed to compensate for this Pythagorean situation. 

It is simple Geometry!

So No! The Flange was not on backwards.









http://www.rona.ca/contentMgr/img/assets/2109-1_SUBSTEP1051282110343.jpg


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

MJW said:


> Leads look like crap. :cheesygri
> 
> Those Oatey type covers can fail in as little as 6 months. Had to replace one on a new house within 6 months. The rubber stretched out so much that water went straight down the pipe and in.
> 
> The ones we use are similar, but higher quality, and pre painted. I agree with painting the pipes themselves if they are very noticeable. The lead covers were made for the old cast pipes, bot for PVC.



There's tear outs on the rubbers for different pipe diameters. Did they just neglect to cut or tear out for the right size pipe and force it? I wish I could get a premium boot around here but now allied and Arzee only carry the same ones the box stores carry. and I aint drivin all the way up to linden or down to tinton falls to look for an eight dollar boot.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I just received an e-mail response that the roofing contractor stated that those pipe jacks were the best ones that ABC Supply carries.

I like the rigid base with the flexible rubber boot myself for the PVC pipes, but prior to installing them, I mark where the top seal on the flange will wind up on the pipe and remove the boot, then apply a bead of caulking just slightly to the high side of the mark.

This way, when the boot seal gets dragged down over the sealant, there is an interior seal made from the caulk.

Ed


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> .............. but prior to installing them, I mark where the top seal on the flange will wind up on the pipe and remove the boot, then apply a bead of caulking just slightly to the high side of the mark.
> 
> This way, when the boot seal gets dragged down over the sealant, there is an interior seal made from the caulk.
> 
> Ed



You so Smart!!!!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

What do you do if your up there and the cast iron is cracked, and the pipe is about to fall off?

BTW EDIT, THANKS ED thats a great tip that I will be using from now on


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Oatey's are pre made to fit pipes. They don't have different cut outs that I know of. The better painted ones that we use have the cut outs though.

A good roofer doesn't need caulking. Just ask some of the old timers. 

Another good idea on low slopes and pipes low on the roof......you can fill the underside of the cover with expanding foam. That thing will never leak. Although, I always think about the next guy roofing it and fighting with the foam or caulking because likely that roofer will be me.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Patrick said:


> What do you do if your up there and the cast iron is cracked, and the pipe is about to fall off?


 Uh... fix it?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Patrick said:


> *What do you do if your up there and the cast iron is cracked, and the pipe is about to fall off?*






Patrick said:


> BTW EDIT, THANKS ED thats a great tip that I will be using from now on


Write up an Extra Change Order and Subcontract a decent Plumber to change the entire pipe or collar on a new extension and add the standard markup onto his price for material and labor.

Does anyone have a fee charged in their change orders just for the discontinuity of the anticipated work flow?

Ed


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Does anyone have a fee charged in their change orders just for the discontinuity of the anticipated work flow


I handle hidden/unanticipated problems on a T&M basis, with a documentable extra time charge if I have to sit on my thumbs because of them. But I really try not to abuse that--it's my job as a professional to anticipate most things.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Ed
> 
> I can't believe you called dude out for the upside down boot.
> 
> Then you semi apologize with, I have never installed a cheap ass boot like the one you installed so it might be on there right after all:laughing:


 
LMAO.......that was funny!!


----------

